# 00 vw jetta vr6 whats the best type of oil



## hazzSEMG (Sep 13, 2011)

im new to vw just picked up 00 vr6 with 145,000 miles need to change the oil of corse synthetic what brand and what weight i live in the middle of texas ans its freakin hott and german cars run hotter so i was thinkin using a heavier weight


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Great engine. While I believe 15w-40 HD is actually the best oil for non-turbos in hot climates, and the fact VR6 does run hot... 15w-40 would be ideal unless you take really short trips commuting, under 10 miles or so.

Consumption will def be lowest on 15w-40 too. However, 5w-40 synth is very popular and should work equally as well, just at a higher cost. Shell Rotella comes in both viscs, the 5w-40 being synth, of course. Rotella actually offers a 3rd choice, a heavy 10w-30 HD that really may be more ideal for upcoming winter, it's a semi-synth, called T5, fwiw. The lighter visc will help out mpg. I would try that first, and see how consumption goes and give you a chance to observe oil temps, to see if they exceed +200f.


All that being said, high-miles oils are a very good choice too, and I'm betting you really want synth, that's fine....Mobil 1 High Miles is maybe the best oil on the market, formulated for Euro cars with the older SL spec that allows higher additive levels, more like what was originally formulated for your engine. The whole M1 HM line is formulated thick, the 10w-30 carries the heavy A3 Euro spec. You might want the 10w-40 for summer, but I think it's overkill visc wise, def for winter, even in TX.


To make an old engine more happy, check the PCV system and try a "piston soak", which is a few OZ of light oils and solvents mixed, poured into the sparkplug holes, crank the engine (w/o plugs) and let it sit overnight. Then do an intake cleaning. It will free the rings and let carbon detach from the metal as it soaks in. Stay with a paper air filter too. I use some 2-cycle oil in my gas at 500:1 (3oz/10G). Use extra the first time to coat the fuel system. Great stuff. You can likely get by on 89 octane too, look up the "Top Tier" brands available to you.


----------



## uNclear (Aug 30, 2011)

hazzSEMG said:


> im new to vw just picked up 00 vr6 with 145,000 miles need to change the oil of corse synthetic what brand and what weight i live in the middle of texas ans its freakin hott and german cars run hotter so i was thinkin using a heavier weight


I have two VRs 183,000+ and 142,000+ and have only run Mobil 1 0W40. Both have been in the south west and south east and done numerous trackdays/racing.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

I would recommend the use of any oil that meets the Spec VW puts forth for your application.

Can't go wrong following the engine builders recommendation!


----------



## wellssd (Jun 2, 2008)

I own a 2000 VR6 too, and I heard Mobil 1 15w-50 is a good oil choice. The factory recommends VW 502 5w-40, but being in a hotter climate and the known hot running temps of the VR, 15w-50 might be an option. 

I own a VR6 w/ Stage 1 VF engineering Supercharger. I have been researching on here and BITOG, and most S/C owners seem to like 15w-50 because of the operating temps of the VR and the extra coating/viscosity for the S/C.

I am a complete oil noob and trying to learn as much as I can. 

Can anyone chime in whats a good oil for the VR6 with a supercharger? I am worried about a 15w-50 in the winter, but also concerned about using a 0w oil in a S/C for the winter. I don't drive in the winter, but want to start her up every once in awhile.


----------



## uNclear (Aug 30, 2011)

Do not use a (*)W50 oil in a VR6, it is bad for the lifters!!!!

I've seen the results of people that have!


----------



## hazzSEMG (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

5w-50 Syntec, or the 5w-50 Quaker State now at BigLots for $4/q. Mobil 1 15w-50 is not a great product since the SJ/SL Red Top formulas. If you have warm start-ups, Valvoline 20w-50 is excellent. Valvoline has their racing synth too, I got a bunch on promo. It comes in 20w-50 and 10w-30 so you can mix. VR-1 dino is another fine product, but HiMiles really is the way to go.

Still, I'd start with a HD 15w-40 or HD 10w-30, like the Rotella T5 SemiSyn.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*way to complicated*



Super Hans said:


> 5w-50 Syntec, or the 5w-50 Quaker State now at BigLots for $4/q. Mobil 1 15w-50 is not a great product since the SJ/SL Red Top formulas. If you have warm start-ups, Valvoline 20w-50 is excellent. Valvoline has their racing synth too, I got a bunch on promo. It comes in 20w-50 and 10w-30 so you can mix. VR-1 dino is another fine product, but HiMiles really is the way to go.
> 
> Still, I'd start with a HD 15w-40 or HD 10w-30, like the Rotella T5 SemiSyn.


and don't go with a 15w-xx or 20w-xx unless your engine is worn really bad, you have an oil heater, is built with really wide clearances (old race specs) or live in sub sahara africa. most wear occures on start up, the heavier the oil the longer it takes to get lubricating.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

People far overestimate the visc they need. In this case, I just went with the flow. 

The only way to elevate oil temps is climbing mountains or high-speed track. If you're going to cruise the American highways at 120 mph, 1:1,000,000 parts of wear isn't your biggest problem.

HD Rotella 10w-30 T5 SemiSyn is a home run in most any Euro engine. 

We all know the reputation of T6 5w-40....


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*and we all know soup*



super hans said:


> people far overestimate the visc they need. In this case, i just went with the flow.
> 
> The only way to elevate oil temps is climbing mountains or high-speed track. If you're going to cruise the american highways at 120 mph, 1:1,000,000 parts of wear isn't your biggest problem.
> 
> ...


:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------

